# English girl speaking English with an accent



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

I find this fascinating and wanted to share it on the forum. A friend of ours, married, 2 daughters, has lived here for 10 years The daughters are 19 and 16 years old. The 19 year old is very shy, almost reclusive, but that's another story.
The 16 year old is very gregarious, confident and very pretty. She attends a local school and has been brought up speaking Castellano and Catalan, obviously fluently.
She has a Catalan boyfriend and spends time with him and his family, and also all, or most , of her friends are Catalan. 
Our friend, her mother, has noticed recently that she is speaking English with a "foreign" accent. She says there is a "lilt" there that was'nt there before. Also, she sometimes she has to ask her daughter to repeat herself as she does'nt always "get" what she says the first time.
I have never heard of this before and wondered if anyone else has experienced it .


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hombre said:


> I find this fascinating and wanted to share it on the forum. A friend of ours, married, 2 daughters, has lived here for 10 years The daughters are 19 and 16 years old. The 19 year old is very shy, almost reclusive, but that's another story.
> The 16 year old is very gregarious, confident and very pretty. She attends a local school and has been brought up speaking Castellano and Catalan, obviously fluently.
> She has a Catalan boyfriend and spends time with him and his family, and also all, or most , of her friends are Catalan.
> Our friend, her mother, has noticed recently that she is speaking English with a "foreign" accent. She says there is a "lilt" there that was'nt there before. Also, she sometimes she has to ask her daughter to repeat herself as she does'nt always "get" what she says the first time.
> I have never heard of this before and wondered if anyone else has experienced it .



Yes, Hombre! Sometimes I think it's a "fitting in" thing as I've caught my three doing that from time to time when speaking English, but also we've noticed that if we're speaking English to an English-speaking Spaniard, for example, especially to members of the family who spent time in England, we'll say it with an English accent first, then may have to repeat the English with a Spanish accent and pronunciation, which sometimes makes it easier for them to understand. If you see what I mean!! 

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My friends boy who's 12 and has been here since he was 3 has a spanish accent. I think its because spoken Spanish seems to come from a different part of the mouth and the voice?? and if you speak Spanish so much then its habit to speak in the Spanish bit??? if you know what I mean??!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> My friends boy who's 12 and has been here since he was 3 has a spanish accent. I think its because spoken Spanish seems to come from a different part of the mouth and the voice?? and if you speak Spanish so much then its habit to speak in the Spanish bit??? if you know what I mean??!
> 
> Jo xxx


you're right - spanish is spoken more from the back of the mouth, and if you watch, the spanish tend not to move the upper jaw as much as we do


my 2 don't so much speak english with a spanish accent, but they do speak both very fast & sometimes their phrasing in english is distinctly spanish & they often use an english translation of a spanish word that we might not habitually use

I get them both to read to me aloud, dd2 does this every day - she's mildly dyslexic, & this seems to help

dd2 hasn't so much, but now that she's not doing english at school I've been insisting that she reads to me in english

the other day she mis-pronounced some long word - with a spanish pronunciation & emphasis 

she wanted to know how on earth she was supposed to know which syllable was the strong one, why *the english* don't use tildes, and why don't they make vowel combinations always sound the same?

in her words ''...........like *we* do!!!''


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you're right - spanish is spoken more from the back of the mouth, and if you watch, the spanish tend not to move the upper jaw as much as we do
> 
> 
> my 2 don't so much speak english with a spanish accent, but they do speak both very fast & sometimes their phrasing in english is distinctly spanish & they often use an english translation of a spanish word that we might not habitually use
> ...


 Have you ever seen Aznar speak?? Look at a youtube vid and you'll see what xabiachica means. In fact Aznar's so stiff his whole body doesn't move!!
I remember when I began to speak a lot of Spanish getting jaw ache because you're using different parts of the mouth.

The accent and word stress in English is a the bane of a foreign student's life - and an English teacher's come to that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Have you ever seen Aznar speak?? Look at a youtube vid and you'll see what xabiachica means. In fact Aznar's so stiff his whole body doesn't move!!
> I remember when I began to speak a lot of Spanish getting jaw ache because you're using different parts of the mouth.
> 
> The accent and word stress in English is a the bane of a foreign student's life - and an English teacher's come to that.


it is - that's why I prefer teaching spanish now


some foreign students learning english will accept it when you say 'just because it is' but some won't

but then when they realse there's more than one pronuncation of 'bath' etc you've lost the battle

& how do you say 'advertisement'???


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

I have a friend who is Gibraltarean, so did her whole education in english, spoke it all the time etc, went to university in england too, her father is english but her mother is spanish so from babyhood she has been bilingual, and visited family in andalucia every holiday in childhood.

She's lived in the UK for 8 years now, and her husband is english. I find it amazing that she speaks english with a spanish accent, even though she has always spoken english more than spanish, and she often uses 'spanish' sentance structure and uses 'the' rather than 'his' or 'her' when she speaks in english. 

Xabiachica - how old were your children when you moved?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> I have a friend who is Gibraltarean, so did her whole education in english, spoke it all the time etc, went to university in england too, her father is english but her mother is spanish so from babyhood she has been bilingual, and visited family in andalucia every holiday in childhood.
> 
> She's lived in the UK for 8 years now, and her husband is english. I find it amazing that she speaks english with a spanish accent, even though she has always spoken english more than spanish, and she often uses 'spanish' sentance structure and uses 'the' rather than 'his' or 'her' when she speaks in english.
> 
> Xabiachica - how old were your children when you moved?


they were 4 & 7 - 10.5 & nearly 14 now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I went to a party last night and was talking to an english woman who's been here since she was 19, is now in her 40s and is married to a Spanish man. She is obviously totally fluent in Spanish, BUT, had a slight, but noticable Spanish accent!???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it is - that's why I prefer teaching spanish now
> 
> 
> some foreign students learning english will accept it when you say 'just because it is' but some won't
> ...


 
Not to mention the "How-many-syllables-are-there-in interesting, vegetable and comfortable"  and let's just throw the stress patterns out the window


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I went to a party last night and was talking to an english woman who's been here since she was 19, is now in her 40s and is married to a Spanish man. She is obviously totally fluent in Spanish, BUT, had a slight, but noticable Spanish accent!???
> 
> Jo xxx


Spanish speakers comments to me have changed over the years to a surprised 
Oh you speak some Spanish, 
to 
Oh you speak very good Spanish 
to 
Gosh all these years and you've still got an accent...
I think we (and they) just have to get over it and carry on communicating which is what we want to do at the end of the day, isn't it?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My granddaughter who is five speaks with a very distinct Spanish accent so much so that at times I cannot understand her.. her mother says there are days she sounds like a Mexican lol. Prior to living in Spain they lived in middle England and my grandchildren had public school accents but that has gone for what reason I have no idea.
I left Scotland at the age of 10 and stayed away for 30 years but I still have a strong Scottish accent.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

and let's just throw the stress patterns out the window...???
should'nt that be "out of the window" ?....there you go...even a simple Yorkshire lad (uneducated) can teach a teacher a thing or two.
But, then again, could you physically throw the stress patterns out of the window ?? After all, you cannot touch or feel them, so cannot pick them up...which leads to the conclusion that, as a teacher, you must be very confusing to listen to.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

English is a very confusing language - as is Spanish. But all those "funny" expressions we come out with and yes, we stick "offs" and "ofs" where we shouldnt - but the point of language is communication. So thats how it should be taught, never mind the rights and wrongs or the accents or stress patterns - to be understood and to make yourself understood is the first step!

I did A level english at school and quite frankly very few "native" brits speak or write properly and also language changes with the fashion of the day - for example, "well wicked" means something completely different to what it did when I was a kid, but my kids say it all the time!!???

Jo xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> English is a very confusing language - as is Spanish. But all those "funny" expressions we come out with and yes, we stick "offs" and "ofs" where we shouldnt - but the point of language is communication. So thats how it should be taught, never mind the rights and wrongs or the accents or stress patterns - to be understood and to make yourself understood is the first step!
> 
> I did A level english at school and quite frankly very few "native" brits speak or write properly and also language changes with the fashion of the day - for example, "well wicked" means something completely different to what it did when I was a kid, but my kids say it all the time!!???
> 
> ...


??????????...what are you like ???????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> English is a very confusing language - as is Spanish. But all those "funny" expressions we come out with and yes, we stick "offs" and "ofs" where we shouldnt - but the point of language is communication. So thats how it should be taught, never mind the rights and wrongs or the accents or stress patterns - to be understood and to make yourself understood is the first step!
> 
> I did A level english at school and quite frankly very few "native" brits speak or write properly and also language changes with the fashion of the day - for example, "well wicked" means something completely different to what it did when I was a kid, but my kids say it all the time!!???
> 
> ...


:clap2: Way to go Jo!!:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> ??????????...what are you like ???????



"What am I like"??????? I'm as warm as toast, without my coat on, watching "A miracle on 34th street". My gas fire is alive and well and its lovely and warm and cosy here !!!YAY, ITS CHRISTMAS!! lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> and let's just throw the stress patterns out the window...???
> should'nt that be "out of the window" ?....there you go...even a simple Yorkshire lad (uneducated) can teach a teacher a thing or two.
> But, then again, could you physically throw the stress patterns out of the window ?? After all, you cannot touch or feel them, so cannot pick them up...which leads to the conclusion that, as a teacher, you must be very confusing to listen to.


Just what I need - a bright (know it all) student! I think you could go into my advanced group everyday at 7:30 am in the office...


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

My kids currently have a Bristol accent (ooo-arrrr, similar to West Country) so frankly anything would be preferable!!! I'm hoping if they don't speak english with a spanish accent then they'll pick up a german or dutch one!! Whenever I've lived in OZ or NZ I've ended up with an antipodean twang, so maybe it's normal!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> My kids currently have a Bristol accent (ooo-arrrr, similar to West Country) so frankly anything would be preferable!!! I'm hoping if they don't speak english with a spanish accent then they'll pick up a german or dutch one!! Whenever I've lived in OZ or NZ I've ended up with an antipodean twang, so maybe it's normal!


Ah a good ol' Brissol accent eh? Where the snow "pitches" and all sentences go up in the air???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Come to Spain and you too could have children who sing in English like this!!




 
She is a very cute little girl though, isn't she?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahhh, bless!!! And infinitely better pronunciation than some of the older children I've heard!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Ahhh, bless!!! And infinitely better pronunciation than some of the older children I've heard!!


but is she english or spanish?


I went to see my dd sing in her school choir yesterday, about a third of the kids in the choir don't have Spanish as a first language, but when they sang in spanish you couldn't tell, and a number of elderly spanish folks near me were commenting on how beautiful it was & how it brought back memories!


then they sang a song in english & the same folks were amazed at the incredible pronunciation & how 'english' they sounded



the english kids were singing louder than the others


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

At my sons school christmas thing, they sang "Feliz Navidad/We wish you a merry christmas", the Brit kids sang the Spanish bit and the Spanish sang the english bit and they were having a "competition" to see who could sing the loudest and best - it was really lovely. They also did some little "plays" in which both Spanish and English were spoken, I dont know about the accent of the british kids speaking Spanish, but the Spanish kids spoke English perfectly.

I've been to many, many school navitity plays over the years, having had five children, but this one was one of the best, not because of its "good acting" or because it was well presented, but the kids were so happy, enthusiastic and really enjoying what they were doing! Theres a polish lad at the school who suffers with autism and he went on stage with the banner he was carrying upside down, even he started giggling - actually he's quite remarkable, obviously polish is his first language, but he speaks both Spanish and English fluently and there is nothing he doesnt understand about maths and physics!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> At my sons school christmas thing, they sang "Feliz Navidad/We wish you a merry christmas", the Brit kids sang the Spanish bit and the Spanish sang the english bit and they were having a "competition" to see who could sing the loudest and best - it was really lovely. They also did some little "plays" in which both Spanish and English were spoken, I dont know about the accent of the british kids speaking Spanish, but the Spanish kids spoke English perfectly.
> 
> I've been to many, many school navitity plays over the years, having had five children, but this one was one of the best, not because of its "good acting" or because it was well presented, but the kids were so happy, enthusiastic and really enjoying what they were doing! Theres a polish lad at the school who suffers with autism and he went on stage with the banner he was carrying upside down, even he started giggling - actually he's quite remarkable, obviously polish is his first language, but he speaks both Spanish and English fluently and there is nothing he doesnt understand about maths and physics!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


That does sound like fun and gets you in the Christmas mood, doesn't it? And the English Spanish thing sounds like it's pointing out "we're the same, but different" Nicely handled by the school.

In reply to Xabia - yes I suppose she's a Spanish speaker (Argentinian I guess from the reference to Gaucho) which isn't really in keeping with the thread, but couldn't resist posting the link as it's just such a classic example of Spanish pronounciation. But don't get me wrong, I would be really proud of her too if she was my daughter; she's doing the best she can and she's repeating what she's heard (or thinks she's heard!)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Really wish they did the traditional Christmas nativity plays in my kids' school. They're making do with a football tournament and then a meal (which is usually pizza for a complete change and then platefuls of turron and polverones).

Right - determined head on now to complete the Xmas shopping. Wish me luck.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Really wish they did the traditional Christmas nativity plays in my kids' school. They're making do with a football tournament and then a meal (which is usually pizza for a complete change and then platefuls of turron and polverones).
> 
> Right - determined head on now to complete the Xmas shopping. Wish me luck.


they do the nativity type thing at dd2's school, but the parents don't get to see it (not enough room in the gym)

they do a show at the end of the year in July when the weather is more reliable


my dd's choir was singing at a dance exhibition by a local dance school - it was supposed to be in the church plaza but due to expected rain it was in the sports centre

and it was gloriously sunny but damn cold


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Come to Spain and you too could have children who sing in English like this!!
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> She is a very cute little girl though, isn't she?


Ok, back to this little girl. How old is she?? 6?, 7? How many kids of that age can speak two languages perfectly?? Her english may not sound brilliant when she's singing, but I'll bet she speaks english in her home and as long as her family keep it up and she continues to speak Spanish when she's at school, then in a few years time, she'll be totally and utterly bilingual, which IMO is wonderful for her future and life skills

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ok, back to this little girl. How old is she?? 6?, 7? How many kids of that age can speak two languages perfectly?? Her english may not sound brilliant when she's singing, but I'll bet she speaks english in her home and as long as her family keep it up and she continues to speak Spanish when she's at school, then in a few years time, she'll be totally and utterly bilingual, which IMO is wonderful for her future and life skills
> 
> Jo xxx


AND she's a sweetheart!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> AND she's a sweetheart!!


...... yes, she is a little sweety isnt she !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ok, back to this little girl. How old is she?? 6?, 7? How many kids of that age can speak two languages perfectly?? Her english may not sound brilliant when she's singing, but I'll bet she speaks english in her home and as long as her family keep it up and she continues to speak Spanish when she's at school, then in a few years time, she'll be totally and utterly bilingual, which IMO is wonderful for her future and life skills
> 
> Jo xxx


Speaking 2 languages at 67 ??...whats clever in that?
I speak 3......4 if you include obscene.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Want confusion? Try Norwegian. 4,7 million inhabitants and 4,7 million dialects. Just today the state television station is under pressure to use a "standard" language. This from a country that (like Spain but unlike the UK) has a language Academy which theoretically sets a standard. 

They can't even agree whether it is just the equivalent el/la un/una or whether they should teach a third gender! En/ei and et and where the speaker choses the gender according to regional, social etc trends. (So, it would be the equivalent of saying el carta or la carta, el vino or la vino!!) 

They also can't agree on the past tense as to whether it is (for example) talked or talket and even on "easy" matters such as how to add the definite article to the noun (whether "the sun/el sol " is solen or sola!) When people criticise my Norwegian I have a standard reply, "That's the way they speak it in my armchair" 

What hacks me off about so many expat Brits in Spain is that they make ZERO effort to learn ANY Spanish ........ and then get upset when the locals don't speak fluent English!


----------

